# Tombstone text/Epitaphs with an Exacto knife :D



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice work Phil I am working on mine right now.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks crazy xmas, i would love to see a picture when your done 

phil


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great-looking stone and thorough tutorial. Love those kinds 

Yeah, I would bet that using a Dremel on the white beady foam would be a mess and not look so good.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks terra im glad you liked it.

phil


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a tiny update :
here's another example of this technique
View attachment 12613

View attachment 12614


----------

